# The G/O Bass Tournament Sunday 5/15/11 at O'Shaughnessy Reservoir



## GarryS (Apr 5, 2004)

Sorry this took so long to get together this year. I had to make sure I got the permits and with others running tournaments at the river now it isn't as easy as it was years before. We will be starting Sunday 5/15/11 at O'Shaughnessy Reservoir. Take off will be at 6:30am and weigh-in at 12:30pm. Make sure you get there early to sign the waivor and get a copy of the rules. We are going with a 5 bass limit per boat this year. Thats the only change. Lets have a good year. I will also have copies of the schedule at sign up. 
Any questions feel free to give me a call - 614-946-8765
Good luck
GarryS

5/15/11 - O'Shaughnessy Reservoir 
5/22/11 - Griggs Dam
5/29/11 - O'Shaughnessy Reservoir
6/05/11 - O'Shaughnessy Reservoir
6/19/11 - Griggs Dam
6/26/11 - Griggs Dam
7/03/11 - O'Shaughnessy Reservoir
7/10/11 - Griggs Dam
7/17/11 - O'Shaughnessy Reservoir
7/24/11 - Griggs Dam
7/31/11 - Griggs Dam
8/07/11 - O'Shaughnessy Reservoir
8/14/11 - O'Shaughnessy Reservoir
8/21/11 - Griggs Dam
8/28/11 - Griggs Dam
9/04/11 - O'Shaughnessy Reservoir
9/11/11 - Griggs Dam
9/18/11 - Griggs Dam
9/24/11 - Griggs Dam - Fish-off
9/25/11 - O'Shaughnessy Reservoir - Fish-off

The results for todays tournament. There were 29 Largemouth bass brought to the scale. Here are the results.

1st Place
Marshall
Bob
5 Largemouth bass
Total weight -9.89 lbs.
***Big Bass*** ( Largemouth bass 4.19 lbs. )

2nd Place 
Mike 
Todd
5 Largemouth bass
Total weight - 8.67 lbs.

3rd Place
Mike
Chris
5 Largemouth bass
Total weight - 6.96 lbs.

Next Sunday we are at Griggs Dam. 5/22/11

Thanks for everyone that made it out today.. 
GarryS


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

It's about time! 
I'm planning on being there Sunday. Hope we get a decent turnout to kick this off with a bang.


----------



## 01kingfisher (Nov 8, 2008)

How much is it to fish your tournaments ?

Kingfisher


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Contact Garry and he'll answer all your questions.


----------



## Danshady (Dec 14, 2006)

any word from this, how did oshay fish sunday, what was water conditions, is it high and muddy, water temp?...


----------



## GarryS (Apr 5, 2004)

I put the results on the first post.. Sorry... Thought everyone would see them there.


----------



## Danshady (Dec 14, 2006)

hey look there, stupid me, i just didnt scroll down far enough. stopped at the schedule. lol


----------



## Muskeye (Apr 12, 2004)

My fishing partner was up to O'Shay a week or so ago. He said there is a sediment fence stretched all the way across the lake above Home Road making it inpassable to go any further north. He talked to one of the project employees who said that the fence would probably be in place most of the year. Anyone have any further info?


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

I talked to the Water Ways officer and he said they are checking on this. He's suppose to let me know what he finds out. That was put there by the company doing the work, not the City.


----------



## Rainer Wolf (Apr 11, 2004)

nice job marshall....nice hawg too..."son!"


----------



## Marshall (Apr 11, 2004)

Thanks Rainer. Now if it would stop raining and screwing up the river that would be nice.


----------



## mcoppel (May 21, 2011)

Anyone every looking for a partner or a fill in for this series? I can't commit to all of them but would love to fish some. I don't have a boat.

Matt


----------

